# Monnierara



## goldenrose (Jan 2, 2013)

Monn.... what? Did you have to look to see what is that?
I found this catasetinae intergeneric at Hausermann's. 
Monnierara Millenium Magic 'Witchcraft' AM/AOS. Monn.= catasetum x cycnoches x mormodes. 
Millenium Magic = Ctnchs. Midnight Jem x Mormodes sinuata.


----------



## nikv (Jan 2, 2013)

Neat! And yes, I had to look.


----------



## Hera (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes , had to look. Its a dark delicious beauty.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the dark color, they look like hummingbirds.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2013)

holy guacamole!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2013)

that is so close to black. Really lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2013)

And they were selling it??? I'm glad it went to good hands.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks cool.


----------



## goods (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting! I've seen this cross offered quite frequently on Ebay lately and for pretty cheap. I think it was only ~$20 for a plant in double spike :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 3, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> And they were selling it??? I'm glad it went to good hands.


Oh yes, there were at least a half dozen to choose from. Let's hope it went to good hands!  So far I'm not killing this genera but my reblooming rate is not so good. 



goods said:


> Interesting! I've seen this cross offered quite frequently on Ebay lately and for pretty cheap. I think it was only ~$20 for a plant in double spike :drool:


That was a very pleasant surprise when I looked at the tag, $22 for a double spike - SOLD!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing color!


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice find, you certainly won't see this one in the dark.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!


----------

